# Direct Vent Decisions



## sirraf511 (Jan 26, 2014)

We are in the process of building a new home and will be installing a direct vent fireplace in the living room.  The fireplace will mainly be used for viewing and emergency/supplement heat.  We are looking at the Heat & Glo 6000CLX, FPX 564 high output, and the FPX 864 high output.  Both of the FPX with Ember-Fyre.  We looked at all three today and it's a tough decision between them.  The H&G and 864 are similar in price while the 564 is cheaper.  Does anyone have any input on the three mentioned?  Or another that we have not seen/considered?  We also liked the Mendota FV41 but it was out of our price range.  Thanks for any information.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 26, 2014)

i have alot of experience dealing with the options you mentioned .The 864 and 6000 are both great choices while the 564 is a lower price point,its also a more of a entry level unit in that series of fireplaces.I have a travis industries product installed in my bedroom and it has never give me a bit of trouble.I have serviced and installed both of these product lines for many years and i think either one you choose will serve you well.Good luck and remember a quality installation is just as important as the choice you make.


----------



## sirraf511 (Jan 26, 2014)

xtrordinair said:


> i have alot of experience dealing with the options you mentioned .The 864 and 6000 are both great choices while the 564 is a lower price point,its also a more of a entry level unit in that series of fireplaces.I have a travis industries product installed in my bedroom and it has never give me a bit of trouble.I have serviced and installed both of these product lines for many years and i think either one you choose will serve you well.Good luck and remember a quality installation is just as important as the choice you make.


 Thanks for the input.  Yeah, we kinda liked the 6000 and 864 better.  We will definitely have the dealer install it.  I just assume they would be a better choice than my builder.


----------

